# Reconditioning old school 1980s Fuji Flair , need advice on touch up.



## Pallama (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi. I bought an old 1980s used Fuji Fuji Flair (not the one pictured, but same model) to put in my Cycle-ops for training. I have reconditioned it a tuned it, and I'd like to make it look a little better for street riding. 

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good info on cosmetic surgery for this bike? In particular I'd like to get some ideas for removing oxidation from paint and touch up tricks for dings in the paint. Also, is there a resource out there on where to find paint for old bike models?

Thanks in advance!

Pallama


----------

